# College says 9/11 memorial posters offensive to Muslim students



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)

College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students

*A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
------------------------------------

If you are offended get the fk out,  Don't like it don't  look at it.  You skanks are not going to turn our Country into the shit hold you left or your parents left,  you will not make our rights and freedoms come forth  GTF.......


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

Everybody’s candy ass perpetually offended state needs a severe kick in the butt .


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 30, 2018)

Why would muzbots care?

I thought Bush did 9/11.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

LOL hate to reminded what their "peaceful religion" cohorts did? Murdered over 3,000 Americans?

Fuck'em


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


Get over 9/11 its history.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



So is slavery.  Get over it.




 

At least some of us won't.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 30, 2018)

To bad if it offends them.

If they don't like it, they can leave.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I will when you get over 9/11


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2018)

How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.

If the people who are responsible for these posters are to be termed "conservative," it adds considerable fuel to the idea that "conservatives" are just trash.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


OMFG you have got to be kidding me
You of ALL people telling someone to forget history


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic. You should never forget history.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 30, 2018)

This is like removing the holocaust museum because it offends neo-nazis.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah right


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...


_proof of the educational system’s bias against *conservative* students._
So the conservatives are owning the Muslim haters, huh?  How sad.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...



I'm a moron because I don't like bigotry against 1.5 billion people? Only the cheapest of trash would put up something like this. But I take it that you are a fan of cheap trash.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

Liberals relish their state of offendness
because  it’s a feeling and not fact. It relieves them of responsibility because someone else is causal.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You are a moron because you always equate it to conservatives. Your comprehension skills and logic process is that of a third grade kid.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

And for those weeping for the muzz scuzz-
We will get over 9/11 when the exact same people stop threatening/promising to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



"Conservatives" are people who hate just about everyone, want to dominate and degrade most of them, and want to fuck a good deal of them, all blessed by a shit religious cult.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


So your claim is that some liberals put up those posters?


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Do you ever get tired of being completely wrong. Plenty of liberal hate going on.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You’re as stupid as the other one.  I never said that. They are equating all conservatives to hate and trash. That’s why they are a moron.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


It was IN THE ARTICLE.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You are a idiot. I didnt say you said that. I asked if that was your claim.  Cant you read?


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Hey idiot. I know the article stated it. My comment was to the posting moron equating all conservatives to trash. Try to keep up.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I read fine. You jump to conclusions and try to deflect.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Most cons are trash. Very few of them think coherently or intelligently. Thats why they put up posters like the trash in the article.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Asking you a question is clarifying and the exact opposite of jumping to a conclusion you idiot.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You got that right.  You judge a group by its size?  More members, more rights?  If there were still 1.5 billion German Nazis left over from WWII, I guess you'd consider it trash bigotry to still hold the death camps and medical experiments against them, too.  Forgive and forget.  Except when it comes to a republican (you NEVER forgive them anything).

So in your mind, being a Republican is far worse than being a Nazi or a 9/11 terrorist.  And you think the 9/11 attackers are the ONLY Muslims that harbor those feelings against us?  The definition indeed of a total Moron.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> a complete blithering imbecile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, just wait a minute there.

My daughter is in the fourth grade and she was infinitely more cognitive and logical than that piece of shit when she was a 1st Grader. 

That piece of shit is merely another vacuous drone. It's incapable of comprehending anything and has no capacity for logic.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2018)

They're members of the left, being "outraged" and or "offended" is a requirement.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You’re an idiot if you think that. Your ignorance is on full display.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




And of course, you show your far superior intellect by making only ad hominem attacks against them.


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You already assumed your answer.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Asking you a question is clarifying and the exact opposite of jumping to a conclusion you idiot.



LOL... 

as if you have the capacity to think and reach a conclusion anyway....

LOL...


Didn't you promise to leave the country or kill yourself if Trump won, or was that some other vacuous parasite?


.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> 
> If the people who are responsible for these posters are to be termed "conservative," it adds considerable fuel to the idea that "conservatives" are just trash.



Like the endless "attempts" of religious bigotry the left displays on a daily basis towards Christians ?


----------



## Desperado (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


So is Slavery in the United States get over that too


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Asking you a question is clarifying and the exact opposite of jumping to a conclusion you idiot.
> ...


If you didnt already know I could reach a conclusion then you wouldnt have bothered asking me a question now would you? 

Drumpf is like a fart in the wind. Why would I harm myself over some orange buffoon that may be in prison this time next year?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Not until you get over 9/11


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2018)

No one is going to forget 9/11, but why would the Young Americans create a poster that does nothing but show Muslim terror attacks and says "Never forget?"
What is their purpose with that?
I don't think it is to peacefully co-exist with the millions of Muslims living in this country or opening our doors to them when their homes are blown to pieces.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one is going to forget 9/11, but why would the Young Americans create a poster that does nothing but show Muslim terror attacks and says "Never forget?"
> What is their purpose with that?
> I don't think it is to peacefully co-exist with the millions of Muslims living in this country or opening our doors to them when their homes are blown to pieces.


Its not even a good attempt at disguising their message.


----------



## caddo kid (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...





MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...




I'm a sixth  generation, 57 year old natural born US citizen. 
I'm offended that the US Government allowed 9/11 to happen.
Surly I can't be the only one?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

Muslims don’t want to feel the guilt of their complicity therefore it’s someone else’s responsibility to see that they are not reminded nor held accountable for it. If you do, then you are a racist.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*




JUST WONDERING:  Did the college ever stop to ask the other non-Muslim students if they would be offended if they admitted Muslims?  Or do only Muslim feelings count?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


Why would they ask something that stupid? No one cares if they dont like Muslims. Its the Muslims right to go to the school. Its not the students right to put up posters.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well here is a democrat telling you most cons are not trash! The trash just speak the loudest! There are still centrists in both dems and repub groups. Lets not forget that some dems and repubs still work together for a brighter future,. It will not always be this way some day in the future things will get back to  normal!


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 30, 2018)

Has anyone told these liberal & muslim crybabies that NOBODY IS BORN WITH A RIGHT TO NEVER BE OFFENDED!  As far as I'm concerned, crybabies can take their butthurt "offense" and RAM it up the bodily orifice of their choice.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


I dont think that highly of dems either so that doest really matter to me. I see that most cons are trash.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



But they care if muslims don't like a poster.  Gee, I wish I could define ANYTHING in this world just because I don't like it!  So Muslims are a PRIVILEGED lot.   And no, they have no RIGHT to go to school, if education were a RIGHT, it'd be FREE like in other countries.  If they want an education, they can go home and get it.  And since freedom of speech IS the 1st amendment, sorry again, dweeb, but yes, the students have a right to put that poster up!


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are the trash then.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Correct. Since putting up posters isnt a right and a muslm attending is a right then the whiners that dont want muslims in their schools cant do much about it other than go to another school. Which is their right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> You’re a moron



Come on, Dave, that's not nice!  You should apologize immediately





To  all the millions of morons out there who you have just insulted greatly.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ya, when every one around you is an asshole, are you sure it is their fault? Stereo typing is not a good idea, it tends to bite both ways!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Everyone around me is pretty cool. I sure dont think its just because of me just like I wouldnt think everyone being an asshole was my fault. Stereotyping is a great idea. How would one understand how to navigate the world without stereotyping?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Correct, I said the exact opposite, nitwit.  Ever try learning to read?  Nope.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I know you said the opposite which is why I said you were a moron and wrong.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

9/11 is something that should be left alone....dark dark day in this nation's history


----------



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm just glad my father's generation wasn't filled with stupid crap like this

Nobody in 1962 would tear down posters asking people to never forget world war two out of fear of offending Germans.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm just glad my father's generation wasn't filled with stupid crap like this
> 
> Nobody in 1962 would tear down posters asking people to never forget world war two out of fear of offending Germans.



I'm confident the majority of Americans would find this to be BS....if not they should probably leave the United States.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one is going to forget 9/11, but why would the Young Americans create a poster that does nothing but show Muslim terror attacks and says "Never forget?"
> What is their purpose with that?
> I don't think it is to peacefully co-exist with the millions of Muslims living in this country or opening our doors to them when their homes are blown to pieces.


unthinking people like you will be the death of us all someday.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


What an odd question.  Why would non-Muslim students be offended if they admitted Muslims?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one is going to forget 9/11, but why would the Young Americans create a poster that does nothing but show Muslim terror attacks and says "Never forget?"
> What is their purpose with that?
> I don't think it is to peacefully co-exist with the millions of Muslims living in this country or opening our doors to them when their homes are blown to pieces.



Never to forget is the reason. If Muslims don't like it too fucking bad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Well, since the overwhelming majority of Muslims are vicious antisemites, there may be some good people who do not wish to see all that hatred being unleashed on their campus.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one is going to forget 9/11, but why would the Young Americans create a poster that does nothing but show Muslim terror attacks and says "Never forget?"
> ...


No, we will save us, what's left of us once you wolf packs are done tearing up as many of the humans on this planet as you can get your fangs into.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> 
> If the people who are responsible for these posters are to be termed "conservative," it adds considerable fuel to the idea that "conservatives" are just trash.



The poster doesn't say anything about any religion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh the irony given the death toll due to Islam


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Who is the "us" to whom you refer? I assume you must mean your fellow authoritarians who share your deep hatred of freedom of speech and antipathy for all those capable of thinking for themselves.

Good attempt at turnspeak, though, by trying to turn ME into one tearing up people when I am the only one of the two of us who is opposing just that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...


Bullshit. Its all about Islam.

“Just as remembrances of horrific events carried out in the name of Nazism or Communism include honoring other victims of those ideological treacheries, so does the remembrance of the attacks carried out by radical Islamists on September 11, 2001,” 
-YAF


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


What about the death toll in the name of christianity?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, the people of that school do know that what was done to our homeland on that awful day was offensive to the rest of us, right?

God bless you and the families of the victims always!!!

Holly


----------



## Tilly (Aug 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Ummm you do know it wasn’t  Dogmaphobe who flew a plane into the Twin Towers, right?


----------



## Tilly (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


There really is NO HOPE for the Old Lady’s of the world.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Progtard on the brain


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The Crusades!!!!!! And you loons have that history wrong


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 9/11 is something that should be left alone....dark dark day in this nation's history


Unlike Muzzies we face and conquer our unpleasantries instead of yelping  that  others need to stop offending us.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Not just the Crusades. How about the papal bull instructing christians to go out and conquer the planet?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> There really is NO HOPE for the Old Lady’s of the world.



It's like talking to somebody who swears up and down that dinosaur bones were laced on the Earth by Satan to fool us.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.


Yep. At the very least they are permanently offended and telling us what we can and cannot say.  At the worst they run (or drive, or fly) around killing us


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dumbass I just read where you think Jesus was black. Lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.
> ...



Tolerate me or I will kiiiill you!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Dont call yourself dumbass. I am just reciting what it says in the bible.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Assclappies owned again.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

So what do you think? Anyone lose friend or family, and still give a damn about Muslim invaders being kept out by Trumps ban?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> So what do you think? Anyone lose friend or family, and still give a damn about Muslim invaders being kept out by Trumps ban?


I think you should stop whining. You think you can do that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

theHawk said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ahm that's racist!!!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think? Anyone lose friend or family, and still give a damn about Muslim invaders being kept out by Trumps ban?
> ...


And I think you should be gang raped by some Muslim clerics....but you probably already have


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He was a brown skinned Middle Eastern Jew, moron


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Not sure how that means he wasnt Black?  There are literally millions of Blacks that are brown skinned ME Jews


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Only in your sexual fantasies.  the problem is no one asked what you think. You on the other hand did ask.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


It is offensive if it looks like your signature line or the image in the link, as I'm sure the creators intended it to be.

No one is going anywhere, no one is going to stop worshipping as they see fit, or wearing hijab, making salat or any of the other things about Islam & Muslims that gets under your skin.  Don't like it?  You get the fk out of my country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



Muslims have never assimilated well...never in history, true fact


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Assuming you mean become white washed by assimilate why would someone want or need to assimilate?


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well my little Jihad friend, perhaps they would like this one?






You see what is offensive to a very small minority in this country. Is an outrage to the majority!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


If youre outraged then get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 9/11 is something that should be left alone....dark dark day in this nation's history


I think slavery was the worst institution in this nations history. Everyone should celebrate Juneteenth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 is something that should be left alone....dark dark day in this nation's history
> ...



It was a dark period, you'll get no argument from me. Learn form history, don't try and erase it. 

I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing when I heard the towers had been it. I've had older people say the same about Pearl Harbor.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Muslims have never assimilated well...never in history, true fact


No, just your opinion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have never assimilated well...never in history, true fact
> ...



Ah another uneducated, ill informed one.

You're dismissed as such

By  the way...get out of my country. How's that, lil loudmouth?


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I believe the FATHER of the American Progressive party had assimilation correct. You want to come here and enjoy our benefits you....


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> 
> If the people who are responsible for these posters are to be termed "conservative," it adds considerable fuel to the idea that "conservatives" are just trash.


It's a nationalistic poster, not religious. If it bothers them, too f-ing bad


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


TD made an profoundly ignorant comment.  There are plenty of different ethnicities that call themselves hyphenated americans.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...


The college seems to think otherwise and holds the final authority.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have never assimilated well...never in history, true fact
> ...




Nope.

Millions of us agree with her.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TD made an profoundly ignorant comment. There are plenty of different ethnicities that call themselves hyphenated americans


The key being hyphenated. If that's how you see yourself, then you're not a real AMERICAN.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TD made an profoundly ignorant comment. There are plenty of different ethnicities that call themselves hyphenated americans
> ...


Says who?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Bullshit, the poster still says nothing about Islam or any other religion. And did you notice that YAF said RADICAL Islam?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm just glad my father's generation wasn't filled with stupid crap like this
> 
> Nobody in 1962 would tear down posters asking people to never forget world war two out of fear of offending Germans.


Germans aren't Americans now are they?  They were a people conquered during WWII therefore what rights do they have over the rights of American citizens or do all of you just assume that there is no such thing as a native born Muslim American?

It has been reported that the German POWs were treated better than the Tuskegee Airmen solely due to their race.  Ironic huh, that the Germans who were fighting for white supremacy and domination of the entire world, even as captives were still considered superior to those black men fighting for the U.S. in a segregated military.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Are you stupid or is someone paying you to appear stupid?  Islam is a religion dummy and I got the quote from the article.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


That's not a 9/11 memorial poster.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Now THAT's a 9/11 memorial.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have never assimilated well...never in history, true fact
> ...


No a fact that makes you feel uncomfortable  therefire you are offended poor lammy  pie


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



_Islam_ is the religion, not radical Islam or Islamic terrorism. That's the distinction and is what the poster addresses.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ah another uneducated, ill informed one.
> 
> You're dismissed as such
> 
> By the way...get out of my country. How's that, lil loudmouth?


Well when insults is all you have, that's your standard go to.  That and pretending that you have the ability to dismiss out of hand an irrefutable statement by then disappearing.  

I've seen what you have, I'm not impressed.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...


9/11 isn't even mentioned....just some faces with flags painted on them....how is that a 9/11 memorial?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ah another uneducated, ill informed one.
> ...



I don't play well with ignorant people


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


God it must hurt to be that stupid.  How do you know that we weren't here first?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Poor victims.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

skye said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Well that just means millions of you are just as mistaken and dare I say as ignorant as she is.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...


christians are such innocent victims.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Or you're just wrong....see how this works? You're a rank amateur


----------



## dave p (Aug 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I didn’t say it was.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bullshit, the poster still says nothing about Islam or any other religion. And did you notice that YAF said RADICAL Islam?


Surely you realize that to most of the bigots there is no difference - hell they were physically attacking Sikhs based on nothing more than the turbans they wear reminded them of Bin Laden.

You cannot rely on people who are that stupid to not cause harm to others.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Thats what I said. Islam is the religion. Using adjectives doesnt change that point.  This fool ghostrider claimed he never mentioned Islam.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Or you're just wrong....see how this works? You're a rank amateur


That's not how it works.  You have not provided anything other than your uninformed opinion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Or you're just wrong....see how this works? You're a rank amateur
> ...



Neither have you....see how this works?

You'll get eaten alive on here. I'm already losing interest in your nonsense


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> No a fact that makes you feel uncomfortable therefire you are offended poor lammy pie


Projecting your insecurities onto others does you no good.  Your fucking poster is offensive because it intentionally generates hostility and animus to a segment of the population based on their religion, individuals who had nothing to do with the 9/11 attacks.

That is why the school made them remove it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 30, 2018)

When it comes, and it will come, the backlash against all things PC is going to ugly in a beautiful sort of way.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Neither have you....see how this works?
> 
> You'll get eaten alive on here. I'm already losing interest in your nonsense


Oh my gosh, how will I ever sleep tonight knowing SassyIrishLass is having delusions of me getting eaten alive and then losing interest.

You're still uninformed and ignorant on this topic.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

How many Muslims attend this Ripon College?  They mention 10% African American in school of 800, so I am guessing what?  Five Muslims?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> When it comes, and it will come, the backlash against all things PC is going to ugly in a beautiful sort of way.


The south said they would rise again too. When is this going to happen?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> How many Muslims attend this Ripon College?  They mention 10% African American in school of 800, so I am guessing what?  Five Muslims?


Doesnt really matter. It could be one Muslim and the posters still have to go.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oh my gosh, how will I ever sleep tonight knowing SassyIrishLass is having delusions of me getting eaten alive and then losing interest.
> 
> You're still uninformed and ignorant on this topic.



There are several over the counter sleep aids, maybe a better pillow?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> So what do you think? Anyone lose friend or family, and still give a damn about Muslim invaders being kept out by Trumps ban?


Still counting using your fingers and toes then?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Neither have you....see how this works?
> ...



Hennessy is my guess


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Doesnt really matter. It could be one Muslim and the posters still have to go.



That's a big no actually.

*Ripon College*‏ @riponcollege 6h6 hours ago
Ripon College encourages an environment for free speech and civil dialogue on our campus. The YAF posters are not, and have never been, banned.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I don't play well with ignorant people


So you dont' play well with yourself?  Why am I not surprised lol?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget:


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your people weren't  smart enough to be here first, and if you were  you killed your factions off with your silly jihad


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget:


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget:


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt really matter. It could be one Muslim and the posters still have to go.
> ...


Read em and weep.

College rules that conservative group’s 9/11 memorial posters are offensive and upsetting to Muslims

*...and during the Tuesday meeting, administrators reportedly implied that the group would not be able to hang the posters this year, even if they were to be modified to reflect terrorist acts not perpetrated by Islamic radicalists.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget:


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Never forget:


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hennessy is my guess


LOL and you'd be wrong.  Again


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



That's not the poster.
this is the poster.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!



Everyone of these guys will claim to be a christian.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Weird, my post is from today and yours was from Tuesday.  You lose.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!
> ...



Why are you defending Muslims, they enslaved more Blacks, than Whites did.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!


In a year the muzz will want the right to rip  cross necklaces off Christians.  They are offensive.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Never forget:  Catholic Priests Abused 1,000 Children in Pennsylvania, Report Says



Here's an idea, why don't you start a thread on that, instead of going off topic which is a rule infraction.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Your post doesnt say anything. Thats why the YAF is whining. They were told they couldnt put up inflammatory posters.  I win.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ver forget:


Oh noooo, I was just told *today *that because slavery was so long ago that even mentioning it is *RACIST *so I would imagine that would also include being impolite enough to mention something as distasteful as Klu Klux Klown cross burnings the practice of which originated more than 100 years ago (I need an eye rolling emoji)


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. Do you really want an answer or are you just being your usual stupid self?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It says the posters were never banned.  A committee didn't like it, big difference.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oh noooo, I was just told *today *that because slavery was so long ago that even mentioning it is *RACIST *so I would imagine that would also include being impolite enough to mention something as distasteful as Klu Klux Klown cross burnings that originated more than 100 years ago (I need an eye rolling emoji)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



African refugees still say today that Muslim Arabs are more racist than White Europeans are towards them.

You must be very dumb, if you find Islam to be your ally.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Thats not what the YAF says.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Common sense and the 50% of the population with it. You reveal your loyalties with this one simple test.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh, how will I ever sleep tonight knowing SassyIrishLass is having delusions of me getting eaten alive and then losing interest.
> ...


LOL, well thank you for the suggestions but I'm doing okay, especially after some of the messages I've received over the past few days.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Only someone that is ignorant of Islam would think that.  You do realize the first person to call Muslims to prayer was a Black man right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You do realize the first person to call Blacks as hardly Human, and as being faithful slaves was a Muslim North-African Arab named *Ibn Khaldūn*


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Common sense is a fallacy. Common sense is only shared with those you associate with. So sticking your finger in your nose could be common sense for someone like you but not to me.  My common sense says I could care less if people call themselves hyphenated americans. They are still americans if they reside in america.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You do realize the first people to call Blacks chattel were white christians right?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Your people weren't smart enough to be here first, and if you were you killed your factions off with your silly jihad


And that's exactly what your problem is, always thinking you're smarter than everyone else.  What jihad?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Portuguese started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and also took the most Black slaves in that trade.

They are also hardly even White, in the first place.

Actually, they're more like Arabs in their phenotype, come to think of it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 30, 2018)

I guess the poster of the Muslim woman in a burka eating a hot dog and taking it from behind is out, then.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The south said they would rise again too. When is this going to happen?



Patience, dear child, patience.  When you're 12 it's natural for everything to take too long.  Like one hounds with "Are we there yet???"


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 30, 2018)

I think the school made good suggestions, mentioning school shootings, which relate more closely to the student body.  I do think including 9/11 pictures is fine, just not balanced.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> When it comes, and it will come, the backlash against all things PC is going to ugly in a beautiful sort of way.


Oh look...threats now.


----------



## caddo kid (Aug 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...




Well, I see not a soul touched that one.

Why in Hell did G W Bush & his posse 'allow' 9/11?

Bush & the GOP own 9/11. Great job azzholes.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!


Mexican drug cartels.  They're Catholic.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Portuguese are white and they were following the papal bull. Youre thoughts on their phenotype dont apply.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The south said they would rise again too. When is this going to happen?
> ...


Well if you wait too long nothing will happen. Thats exactly why the south hasnt risen yet.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Still not seeing any "9/11 Memorial" on it


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No one does. Thats why it had to come down. It was just an attack on Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!
> ...


Remember.  Jews will not replace them.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


Was anybody else offended watching the Twin Towers falling?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


Of course.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...




Nawww, I think they all danced for joy esp. when they leanred how many loser Americans ( no they weren't losers in our eyes but they were in the eyes of ALLAH)  were killed in it.  wink , wink.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Please  let this be offensive to the religion of peace!
> ...


Let's see the DEMOCRATIC KKK MARCH was what 50 or more years ago. The slimebucket Muslim with the Christian head in his hand was sometim9 during this decade....you lose!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...


Not me. I was fascinated. I was thinking the whole time, "how did Dubya fuck this one up"


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Thats a conservative KKK march from last year you dummy.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)

Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth


Because they know that day is pure BS and done as an inside job.

HOW IN THE HELL CAN SOME FORMER CIA AGENT,  sitting in the sands of a dessert in the middle of no where rig up and corridinate three flights to  attack America . 

That's how dumbass the public is on this. 

OSAM BIN LAIDEN was a gawd dam CIA AGENT it's been proven and it's documented problem is black ops play the fall guys often black ops aren't always trackable,  black ops  they are everything you think they aren't.  If you know anything about it that is.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Come on. You guys cant tell me you were surprised right? I mean maybe surprised at the scope and scale but you had to know that fucking around in other countries was someday going to come back and bite the US in the ass right?


----------



## caddo kid (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




karma is a B * * * *


----------



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)

I alwasy thought their talk on this was interesting

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.ae911truth.org/index.php?option=com_yendifvideoshare&view=video&id=2&tmpl=component" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Architects and Engineers: Solving the Mystery of Building 7


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> *Not me. I was fascinated*. I was thinking the whole time, "how did Dubya fuck this one up"



You were "fascinated" watching 3,000 AMERICANS DIE, African?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Not me. I was fascinated*. I was thinking the whole time, "how did Dubya fuck this one up"
> ...


Yep. It was unreal to me that the US was so arrogant in their assumption this could not possibly happen.  I mean what the fuck made them think these people were not going to retaliate?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


They are peaceful and will saw your head off if you don’t agree.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, we should all know Muslims will murder millions if given the chance.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where are the severed heads of blacks and Jews?...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


If you dont fuck with them they wont fuck with you. Thats pretty universal for all humans. Well some of them.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 30, 2018)

Ripon College 'Bias Protocol Board' Rules Against YAF's 9/11: Never Forget Posters | Young America's Foundation

A school official said the posters create an “environment” where “students from a Muslim background would feel singled out” or “harassed,” according to the recording.



LOL,  phuck American students though huh.   They don't count

What about a student who might have lost a brother or sister  on 911 ........ Oh never mind them lets just not have it up because it offends the Muslims...


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> If you dont fuck with them they wont fuck with you. Thats pretty universal for all humans. Well some of them


Nope. It's their DOCTRINE to create an ISLAMIC WORLD. You don't get a say, African.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


These are white guys without the law on their side. They dont really want the trouble thats going to be involved with collecting the heads of Black guys.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont fuck with them they wont fuck with you. Thats pretty universal for all humans. Well some of them
> ...


Too late. I already said it. Now if you stay out of their business they wont mess with you so you should stop whining.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, Islam has no record of conquest via violence. 

You are one dumbass extraordinaire.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Someone had to save europe from going back to the stone age. If not for Islam you would still be afraid to take a bath.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If it wasn’t for Islam millions would be alive living in peace.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, the poster still says nothing about Islam or any other religion. And did you notice that YAF said RADICAL Islam?
> ...



Yes, I realize that to most bigots there is no difference. The thing is, there's nothing here to suggest that the group that put up the poster are bigots. Unless you're suggesting that their advising us to never forget these terrorist acts is bigotry.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If that's true then their use of the distinction "radical Islam" has no meaning and would in fact mean that these terrorist acts might as well have been committed by everyday Muslims. Is that what you're saying?

Do you see what you and others here are doing? The poster did not make this about religion or Islam, you did.



> This fool ghostrider claimed he never mentioned Islam.



Wrong. I said the _poster_ doesn't say anything about religion.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


If they were truly against terrorists they would have had mostly white christian males pictured.  Its kind of obvious from their comments and their portrayal that they are focusing on terrorists that are Islamic.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Of course it has a meaning. It means "Islam is a bad religion". The fact that some terrorists in the eyes of americans are in fact Muslims doesnt change much. To others they are patriots to their countries.  Kind of depends on who is doing the labeling.

Of course the poster made it about Muslims. Thats why every single picture had a Muslim in it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Irrelevant. You said that to a bigot there is no difference but it has not been established that the YAF are bigots. Also, the YAF obviously understands that there is a difference between Islam and radical Islam. Hence the term "radical Islam" in the quote. 

I understand that there is a difference between the two and so does the YAF. The question is, do _you_ know the difference?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not because you say so.



> The fact that some terrorists in the eyes of americans are in fact Muslims doesnt change much. To others they are patriots to their countries.  Kind of depends on who is doing the labeling.



If one of your loved ones was killed in a radical Muslim terror attack, what label would _you_ put on it?



> Of course the poster made it about Muslims. Thats why every single picture had a Muslim in it.



Every picture had a Muslim terrorist in it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Ummm you do know it wasn’t  Dogmaphobe who flew a plane into the Twin Towers, right?



 I do have to admit, Tilly, that oldlady often surprises me with the sheer breadth and scope of that which she does not know.

I think we should at least allow for the possibility that she does think it was me instead of Islamists.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I asked what the purpose of the poster was, reminding everyone that there are millions of Muslims peacefully living in the U.S. today.  You said my attitude would  be the death of "us."
In what way will my attitude be the death of us?
Instead of just throwing out useless names, answer the question.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.


Then how have we managed that here for 200 years?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.
> ...



We haven't...9/11..moron


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


None of them were US citizens.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Never forget.   There is no peaceably living with muslims.
> ...


There were very few.  Less than 1%.

What Islam Isn't - Dr. Peter Hammond | VirtueOnline – The Voice for Global Orthodox Anglicanism


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> [
> In what way will my attitude be the death of us?
> Instead of just throwing out useless names, answer the question.




Your combination of ignorance, lack or reason, ultra-conformity, thoughtlessness and complete authoritarianism in deference to an ideology inimical to our way of life, that's what. Good grief, all you prattling fools are little more than  trained organ grinder's monkeys the way you respond as conditioned to respond.

 If a group produced a poster objecting to Westboro Baptist, would you all run around pulling out your hair while bleating  in unison",,,,but the Christians.  What about all the Christians? We can't allow that! We have to stamp that out because of the Christians!  We need to eliminate such opinions, we need to force people to never express these opinions!! We need to be sensitive to Christians by never allowing such thoughts to see the light of day!!"  No, of course not.

Damn, I never thought I'd live to see the day when objecting to terrorism and the Islamist ideology driving it would be assailed instead of the conduct and ideology. 

What the fuck is WRONG with you idiots, anyway?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


_Your combination of ignorance, lack or reason, ultra-conformity, thoughtlessness and complete authoritarianism in deference to an ideology inimical to our way of life, _
I see more name calling, but no explanations of how my attitude to co-exist with the billion or so Muslims in the world is going to be the death of us all.

We have an FBI, intelligence services and military to protect us from terrorists.  There is no reason I can think of why average citizens like you and I need to be stirring up suspicion and hate for our neighbors in places like colleges campuses or anywhere else.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I may be going way out on a limb here but it seems to me that those committing terrorist acts are the ones stirring up suspicion and hate.

Let me ask you and everyone here criticizing the poster a question: If this were a poster like the one below, by your reasoning, could we not say that this image stirs up suspicion and hate against police officers?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I think your limb broke.

You okay?


----------



## Tilly (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


A memorial poster isn’t stirring up suspicion or hate.  It’s remembering those murdered by filthy terrorists. It’s saying ‘never forget’.

Do you believe there should be no Holocaust memorials in case they stir up hate?

Do you think people should forget those murdered by terrorists?

Do you suggest blacks should forget about slavery because it might make white people feel uncomfortable and stir up hate against them?  Nope.

And as for having the ‘FBI, intelligence and military to protect us from terrorists’, have you been living under a rock???

As has been proved countless times on both sides of the pond, the security forces cannot protect people from such attacks all of the time, and everyone has a responsibility to remain vigilant.

I do hope no one depends on you in that regard though, because you don’t have the sense you were born with.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I guess this means you're not answering the question.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...





Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


_A memorial poster isn’t stirring up suspicion or hate. It’s remembering those murdered by filthy terrorists. It’s saying ‘never forget’._

No one is forgetting 9/11.

_


_
Or the holocaust:

_




_
Or the enslavement and the achievements of African Americans.

_




_
THAT is how these things are remembered.  The poster is meant to inflame, not to honor victims.


----------



## Baron (Aug 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*



If it is offensive to Muslims they shall leave the  country


----------



## MindWars (Aug 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



Yep, just like in Germany they are getting real, real sick of this bs they've been protesting 3 days in a row.  They are sick of their people being fkd over all for the love of these Allah fks.


----------



## Baron (Aug 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> [
> 
> 
> Yep, just like in Germany s.



Are you speaking about Germanistan?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out how a Muslim in a cave 4,000 miles away was able to pull off dustification of two skyscrapers AND a magical collapse of another 7 story building. Still cant connect the dots on that.. Or better yet...
.how this guy gets a giant jetliner to completely disappear after crashing into the ground!. Never happened before or since!

From a fucking cave!


----------



## MindWars (Aug 31, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how a Muslim in a cave 4,000 miles away was able to pull off dustification of two skyscrapers AND a magical collapse of another 7 story building. Still cant connect the dots on that.. Or better yet...
> .how this guy gets a giant jetliner to completely disappear after crashing into the ground!. Never happened before or since!
> 
> From a fucking cave!




I said the same thing how in the hell does a desert  rat set all of that up . Impossible.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 31, 2018)

Sweden Sees Spike in Rapes Amid Migrants' Speculated Prevalence in Sex Offenses


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out how a Muslim in a cave 4,000 miles away was able to pull off dustification of two skyscrapers AND a magical collapse of another 7 story building. Still cant connect the dots on that.. Or better yet...
> ...



Fake stuff happening all the time my friend! Just recently, the wife of the Las Vegas shooter filled out an employment application....worked for the FBI! But nah.....she wasn't part of that event!!. Just a coincidence!

Most people are deep matrix dwellers because they have to be.....uncomfortable shit is too uncomfortable. Better to navigate from the comforts of the hobbit hole!!. Taking peeks into the memory hole is scary stuff.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


YOU don’t get to decide how people memorialise the dead.

 YOU don’t get to say because there’s an official memorial somewhere no one else can do anything else to memorialise the dead.

So you’ve  really made no point other than to show your authoritarian streak again and to illustrate your craven obsession with preventing the possibility of offending a Muslim somewhere.

 Muslims who aren’t terrorists have no reason to be offended by people remembering those murdered by Islamists - unless you believe all Muslims are of the same ilk.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's interesting you side with the Mooslims on this....well not really


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You'll have to pardon these guys for not having a multi-million dollar budget to commission a professional architect and build an elaborate concrete and steel structure. On their behalf I apologize. They probably were not aware that by not building an expensive memorial, their creation was thus rendered as a call to bigotry. 

Having said that, in this country alone, there are twenty nine states with a total of sixty five Holocaust memorials and museums. Why did we need the other sixty four if one was enough? No one accused _them_ of inciting suspicion and hate against Germans.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



What is a "Mooslim"? What is meaning of your display of the Christian symbol when you do not adhere to the basics of the Christian faith? No Christian adherent would ever say what you do. Are you from the primitive jeffress/graham cult? Go back to your tribe and your village, wherever that is. Your village elders might reward you, but you also might have to bed their selection for you. Just get used to it, since you volunteered for it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The poster is meant to inflame, not to honor victims.




Since the poster references Islamist terrorists indulging in murderous,  barbaric acts against your fellow countrymen, the question shouldn't be why that inflames normal people, but why it does NOT enflame you in even the slightest.  

In fact, you have sprung into defense mode.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Don't you worry yourself about my faith. How's that?

Furthermore many of those Mooslims would like nothing better than to see me dead simply because I am Christian...and an American 


And I'm Catholic...the ones that sent the Mooslims packing in the Crusades 

Fckn moron


----------



## Tilly (Aug 31, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Lemme guess...you’re responding to the crazy Christian hating Listeria???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 31, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Mhm....that one chases me around blabbering about my faith. Stupid as a stump


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh, please. You are not one iota Christian, Catholic or otherwise.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 31, 2018)

If this is the poster referenced as 9/11 memorial poster the only thing I'd object to is referencing it as a 9/11 memorial poster.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...



Can they imagine how offended the victims who are butchered alive, blownup, burnt alive, hung......by the religion of peace


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


_YOU don’t get to decide how people memorialise the dead._
My way is better.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2018)

then those muslims need to be more vocal in opposing the extreme factions of their religion...simple as that...
i think they should show the jumpers....no one wants to show that anymore...show the jumpers..show the film that has the sounds of their bodies hitting the ground outside and the roof inside the building...dont sugar coat one mother fucking minute of it....

we should move on in governing and making decisions based on 9/11 but never forget it....


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Then you do it your way. You _still_ don’t get to tell others how they will remember the dead.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


They are.

Those aren’t 911 memorials.  A college doesn’t have to post crap like that.  They can post it elsewhere.

United infidels?  Why not post pro Nazi stuff?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


That poster is not to remember the victims.  It is to remember the terrorists.  Who wants to give them more headspace in anyone's mind?  Let the intelligence community and the military handle it and get along with the people you live among.  No one has explained to me yet how it furthers the average citizen to be walking around with a heart full of hate for the Muslim down the street when that person has done nothing to anyone.
If you are so all fired angry at Muslims, join the military and go shoot some.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> This is like removing the holocaust museum because it offends neo-nazis.


Or refusing to allow pro.Nazi propaganda to be posted on campus because it is offensive to Jewish students.  This stuff should be offensive to any decent person.  It is using 911 for its own propaganda purposes and that is offensive.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

*Topic is not the crusades or any ancient religious history guys, let’s not derail the train.*


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes, the poster is to remember the victims. 
And no, as has been illustrated in both the US and Europe, the intelligence community cannot always keep us safe, or have you forgotten all the successful terrorist attacks, just as you want people to forget who carried them out?
Do you insist people forget that Nazis carried out the Holocaust?
That whites enslaved blacks?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


No one is saying forget who they are.  They are extremist soldiers attacking innocent citizens wherever they can reach due to an agenda of intolerance.  Don't fall into that trap.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Or refusing to allow pro.Nazi propaganda to be posted on campus because it is offensive to Jewish students.  This stuff should be offensive to any decent person.  It is using 911 for its own propaganda purposes and that is offensive.




I realize you are being intentionally dishonest, here, but in opposing Islamism, the students are opposing an Ideology akin to Nazism, not proffering one.

You are not a decent person, and as far as propaganda is concerned, your intentional inversion of the situation by treating those who reject Nazis as the Nazis is a form of agitprop called turnspeak, and is taken right out of the Nazi playbook.

 Any truly decent person realizes that it is the ISLAMISTS who are totalitarian, supremacist and against western values, not those who oppose them.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one is saying forget who they are.



Do you really expect anyone to take you seriously when you now apparently can’t even remember what you write from one post to the next  - in the same thread - and within minutes??? Lol.

Old Lady:  That poster is not to remember the victims. It is to remember the terrorists. Who wants to give them more headspace in anyone's mind?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > This is like removing the holocaust museum because it offends neo-nazis.
> ...



Oh it is not


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Or refusing to allow pro.Nazi propaganda to be posted on campus because it is offensive to Jewish students.  This stuff should be offensive to any decent person.  It is using 911 for its own propaganda purposes and that is offensive.
> ...



That one goes to great lengths to defend Islam. Time and time again.

There is nothing wrong with that poster...except it reminds what a faction of Muslims did on 9/11....murdered 3,000 Americans.

If that bothers them too freaking bad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one is saying forget who they are.  They are extremist soldiers attacking innocent citizens wherever they can reach due to an agenda of intolerance.  Don't fall into that trap.




Innocent citizens were attacked?  Where?

The poster identifies Islamists and points to some of the things they do. Your characterizing ISIS and their ilk as "innocent" is repulsive.  You take your authoritarian political correctness to new lows by considering them so.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

America will never forget 911.  And I will never forget a president who placed the blame squarely where it belonged - violent extremists who have no regard for human life.  A "memorial poster" that visably excludes Muslims from it's range of united faces..."united infidels" is anything but a memorial don't you think?  What is the purpose behind it?  Nations around the world, including Muslim majority ones, stood with us in rejecting the criminals behind 911.  All have suffered horrendous terrorist attacks and incursions by militant religious extremists.

Perhaps the people behind those "memorial posters" should consider these?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They aren’t soldiers, they’re terrorists.
And Muslims should be as offended as anyone else by the Islamic terrorists and what they do as represented in the poster.  
That they, and you, are offended by the poster instead should be recognised as quite alarming.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying forget who they are.
> ...


Who wants to give them *more *headspace

We will not forget.  Is our military not still in Afghanistan and Iraq and Syria?  Every time there is a mass shooting or vehicle-into-a-crowd incident or a bomb found, what is the first question we all ask, including the cops?

I don't see why we need to hate the terrorists anymore than we already do for the despicable things they've done/will do.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying forget who they are.  They are extremist soldiers attacking innocent citizens wherever they can reach due to an agenda of intolerance.  Don't fall into that trap.
> ...



She doesn't and hasn't.  Stop lying.

Maybe you should consider discussing the topic and not the posters for a change.  

She has in no way defended or called "innocent" any terrorists.  If you are going to make that claim, at least do us the curtesy of providing some links to support it.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying forget who they are.  They are extremist soldiers attacking innocent citizens wherever they can reach due to an agenda of intolerance.  Don't fall into that trap.
> ...





OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Please don’t presume to give me advice.
 If you told me it was raining I’d get a second opinion. 

You are a craven hypocrite so scared of offending Muslims you want to prevent people from remembering the victims of terrorists.

You need to think about why you believe a regular Muslim should be offended by people refusing to forget who carried out 9/11 and the countless other terror attacks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Funny it all you want, Coyote but it's the truth. Every syllable of it


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying forget who they are.  They are extremist soldiers attacking innocent citizens wherever they can reach due to an agenda of intolerance.  Don't fall into that trap.
> ...


I teach reading every Tuesday and Thursday if you want to sign up.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Exactly - more headspace.  Memorialize the victims, remember the event and never forget.  But don't give the doers the attention they crave.  

We have choices.  We can gin up hate, and be just like them - blind hatred towards all in certain groups, or we can be better.  We can choose to scapegoat, blame all for the actions of extremists, or recognize our united values and principles as Americans of all creeds.  It's our choice.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You need to think about why you believe you should be telling all Muslims what to be offended by and what they shouldn't.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Islamic Terrorism hasn’t stopped, so you demanding people forget about terrorism and terrorists is both stupid and dangerous.  
If you want to pretend they don’t exist, have at it.  
Maybe you’d think differently if it hit closer to home, but then you’re a creature of such twisted logic, I doubt it.
As for everyone else, again, you don’t get to tell them to forget who the terrorists were, nor who the terrorists are, nor how they remember the victims, and you never will.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



As you preach to us about what we should think? Really?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



If they would lose a loved one over it they wouldnt be such kumbaya loons


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Another poster, that I think is good...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Here is what some of those who DID lose a loved one over it...have done with their grief.

About US - 9/11 Families for Peaceful Tomorrows


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2018)

there is a middle ground...between they are all terrorist and they are all peace loving caring people...it is called reality...where one realize there are simply extremes to everything.....the towers were a symbol and had been attacked before....what one needs to remember...they have the time to plan again...they dont hit again immediately they let you let your guard down....we should not let our guard down concerning any extremes be they christian jewish or muslim...or pagans


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Actually it’s you who is doing that. You’ve been insisting that remembering the victims of Islamic terrorism and remembering the perpetrators is offensive to Muslims and therefore shouldn’t be allowed.

Why should regular Muslims be offended by memorials to the victims instead of being offended by the terrorism?  

You are demonstrating you have a very poor opinion of Muslims and that they need to be protected from reality. 
You are also demonstrating your fascist streak yet again in suggesting people should only treat this subject in the manner you approve of, that is, burying it in case Muslims are offended.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> there is a middle ground...between they are all terrorist and they are all peace loving caring people...it is called reality...*where one realize there are simply extremes to everything*.....the towers were a symbol and had been attacked before....what one needs to remember...they have the time to plan again...they dont hit again immediately they let you let your guard down....we should not let our guard down concerning any extremes be they christian jewish or muslim...or pagans



This.

Extremists will keep trying - what ever their chosen ideology or religion - and it's extremism and the underlying issues that foster it, that we need to keep abreast of.  The world is changing and becoming increasingly unstable, and I think we will see more extreme events and extreme reactions to them.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



*REMEMBER THE ALAMO!*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



And I choose to never forget. How's that?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well, I guess in the case of the OP's poster, "I" did.  And I'm glad "I" won.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What did you win?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



A shiny new participation trophy


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Who is saying we should forget?  Is your way the only way to remember?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Its my way to remember...much like I remember my best friend's smile and the fun we had growing up together from kindergarten to college.

Someone killed him....guess who


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And it's your right to remember in whatever way you want.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't think they have loved ones they are desensitzed fkrs, who kill their own kids, or would use their kid to kill others.  These frks are animals wait I take that back animals have a heart these radical fks don't. 

They will eat the heart of a human, their brains............   Savages have no morals, no values and certainly do not value human lie. 

They can put whatever bs spin they want on it anybody normal knows otherwise.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



They are misguided, they mean well


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The college took down the poster.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Another poster, that I think is good...





WE THE PEOPLE ALSO KNOW YOU ARE ALL TOLD TO FIT IN NO MATTER WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO IN ORDER TO
GAIN TRUST, AND INFILTRAT FROM WITH IN ON ALL LEVELS.......

THERE IS NO FEAR IT IS FACT.....

YOU ALL ARE RULED BY FEAR. TRY NOT WARING THAT HIJAB!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The college is a political correct outhouse


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...





Are these people "_desensitzed fkrs, who kill their own kids, or would use their kid to kill others.  These frks are animals wait I take that back animals have a heart these radical fks don't._"

About US - 9/11 Families for Peaceful Tomorrows


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 1, 2018)

One day these right wing loons may actually produce something that is worthy of looking at.
That poster is a shocker and the only reason for producing it is to perpetuate hatred.
The people behind it are total wankers so I can understand why some on here would like it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


No. The college is obviously run by functioning adults.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Another poster, that I think is good...
> ...



You aren't the one who gets to decide who "we the people" are.  We are Americans of all types - all races, genders, religions united in our love of country.  You don't choose who we are.  We do.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The article in the OP says the poster is offensive to Muslims, it doesn’t say it was taken down.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One day these right wing loons may actually produce something that is worthy of looking at.
> That poster is a shocker and the only reason for producing it is to perpetuate hatred.
> The people behind it are total wankers so I can understand why some on here would like it.



Another Islam apologist chimes in


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 1, 2018)

What I see.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> What I see.



They don't understand, it's a perpetual war


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

kljjgffd


SassyIrishLass said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > What I see.
> ...



Against who?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> kljjgffd
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Radical Islam...and before you start in on they are not all extremists when I see the rest stand against the radicals then I might change my mind, to date I'm not seeing that.

Long long ago, I was probably 10 or 11 my father told me someday what is happening would happen and he told me it would be perpetual. He spent a lot of time in the ME, he knew the mindset. My step father did three tours, he says the exact same thing. 

The flip side of it is you  rely on leftist publications/media to learn what happened and is happening. I choose to believe the men who were there and experienced it


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> kljjgffd
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Any tyrants. Foreign and domestic. It doesn't necessarily have to do with all Muslims. Just the radical ones.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


You're right.  Just _bias protocol board to step in and highly discourage the poster with potential consequences.
_
I don't know what the "potential consequences" might be, though.  Do you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kljjgffd
> ...



I remember after 9/11 some were screeching America deserved it....I wanted to punch them right in the mouth. 

There are a couple of people on this thread with that  mindset


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One day these right wing loons may actually produce something that is worthy of looking at.
> ...


Another adult you mean.
This poster is not some kind of memorial , its just a propaganda piece. If I was a student or staff member at that college I would want to take it down.Its not acceptable to civilised people.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I’m still waiting to find out what YOU ‘won’’.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kljjgffd
> ...


You can be anybody you want on the net.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Save it, apologist. Your track record on Islam speaks volumes


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Furthermore 9/11 doesn't concern you, worry  about what radical Islam is doing in your  country


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You really don’t have to tell us YOU’d take it down.
You’ve illustrated over and over again how intolerant you are of other peoples views and rights


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


So does yours. You throw out accusations and cant back them up.You are full of shit. I have already shamed you on a different thread today.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And you chose to be you???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You're not capable of doing that you fat little fck, simply because you're a goddamn idiot. 

I have no interest in your blabbering about Islam, 9/11 or any other topic. You're an apologist and don't realize they'd slit your throat in a NY min just like they would me...probably more so given your obvious sexual preferences


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And you can stop your inane trolling you waddling fck. My father served 27  years in the US Navy protecting this nation. What have you ever done, chubby? I mean besides sitting on your overused ass slinging shit on a forum? I know damn well you never served, you don't have what it takes.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What would you like them to be?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I thought, "I" as the one in this thread carrying all the weight of authoritarians everywhere who want to quell your virulent "free" speech, that the poster had been removed.  It apparently was not.
Seems the "right" to spread your hatred some more was NOT actually proscribed by the college, was it?  Just someone exercising their free speech to say they found it offensive.  So we've been arguing for 15 pages over a college committee's right to express it's opinion about what goes on at their campus?
Beautiful.


----------



## sartre play (Sep 1, 2018)

I was going to defend the posters until I saw the posters, they are in no way a memorial to 9/11. just more hate, something OUR country is swimming in.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You’re the one who was labouring under the misapprehension that the poster was taken down.
And once again, that you view remembering the dead and the fact they were slaughtered by Islamic terrorists as ‘hate’ illustrates just how warped your thinking is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



In the article they speak of "sanitizing"....that suits the left to a letter. They don't want the brutal truth out there


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

Clearly this is all about burying the facts as they don’t want any mention of the Islamic terrorist perps, even turning down the offer that terrorism conducted by non Muslims be added to the posters.

...
Every year, YAF chapters across the country take part in the 9/11 memorial program. They’re sent the posters, as well as nearly 3,000 flags students can plant in the ground to commemorate the anniversary of Sept. 11, and other items like buttons stating “Never Forget.” Some students just install the flags, others hang the posters as well.

“*The original need for us to create this project dates back to 2003, when we saw schools trying to sanitize 9/11 and not talk about who committed these terrorist acts,”* said YAF spokesman Spencer Brown in an interview with The College Fix, adding the poster images have been updated over the years...

The posters went before the student judiciary board and they found them to be in compliance with the poster posting policy. It is only this bias protocol team that finds them to be inappropriate and racist.”...


*We offered to add images to the poster to make it showcase even more terrorist attacks, those executed by non-Muslims. This was said to try and assuage their complaints about it being biased. They said it would only appear as an afterthought *


College deems students' 9/11 'Never Forget' posters bias incident for highlighting Islamic terrorism - The College Fix


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

After 91, Dubya made his famous "you're either with us or against us" comment. 

Apparently, several leftists in this thread took the bait, as they are quite clearly on the side of the perps.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Even if it is better, you still don't get to make that decision for others.


----------



## sartre play (Sep 1, 2018)

You can hate a whole religion or a group of country's, that's your choice. in what way do the posters support the thousand of people who lost there life's? people of every faith & every nationality.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Fascism is NEVER better.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yeah.  More's the pity, though.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Um, okay. I don't know what any of this has to do with fascism but I still say no one gets to decide for others what is or is not an appropriate memorial.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Only for you, apparently.


----------



## August West (Sep 1, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


You`ll never forget? Like the 4,500 who were killed looking for mythical wmds? Why are they forgotten?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > This is like removing the holocaust museum because it offends neo-nazis.
> ...


You’re so backwards on this that it’s sickening. The Jews were victims, not the Nazis. Americans were the victims, not the  islamonazis. Sick.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



 You said "even if it is better" (her fascistic approach) etc etc.

I was pointing out that fascism is never better.

The poster simply said "never forget" and showed various atrocities committed by Islamists. No sane and sensible person would support ANY of those actions shown, and so the smug satisfaction she shows in her desiring the censorship of such objections represents tacit approval.

 There is no reason to attack those who produced the poster otherwise.

I'm reminded of a famous interaction between Emerson and Thoreau when the latter was in Jail. When Emerson asked him why he was here (in jail) Thoreau responded "why aren't YOU here", the implication being that they shared the same cause that landed Thoreau in Jail.  In this case, the question shouldn't be "why do the people who produced the poster object to the despicable acts they show, but why DON'T these hive mind leftists  object?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2018)

August West said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They're not and won't be...except by the left who never supported them anyway.

By the way there were WMDs...made the news, even the NYSlimes


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




It's all intentional with this vile creature. Anybody who has seen her plying her craft in the Israel section knows she is extremely hostile towards Jewish people.  She only uses their history when she wants to try to portray the objection to the Islamist assault on Western civilization in a negative light.


----------



## August West (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


If there were wmds Gomer would`ve been shouting it from the rooftop of the Whitehouse. Some old degrading crap was found but no active programs that we were assured were there. Crazy Condi Rice said they were building nukes and Colin Powell told the whole world at the UN that Iraq had mobile weapons labs. We`ve been looking for those for 15 years now. I don`t know what the NYSlimes is. Can you pretend to be an adult for a minute?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Nope.  It’s absolutely great that you don’t get a say in how others memorialise the dead.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 1, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL hate to reminded what their "peaceful religion" cohorts did? Murdered over 3,000 Americans?
> 
> Fuck'em


The Sheetheads can Bite My Ass if they have that problem with 911, It offends me that over 4000 were murdered and many are still dying from the effects of the incident.  If they are offended then their family must have had something to do with it.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 1, 2018)

sartre play said:


> I was going to defend the posters until I saw the posters, they are in no way a memorial to 9/11. just more hate, something OUR country is swimming in.



Makes one wonder, how it goes right over their heads.

Truth is too scary , facts are even scarier than truth oh well . 




American Couple Who Spent Life Savings to Bike Around the World Killed in ISIS-Claimed Attack


and the rest of you dumbasses who missed this one










NEED SOME MORE REALITY or is it to SCARY for you FRONT HOLE ( Trump haters)

Feminist Takes In Muslim Refugee To Prove They're Peaceful, Instantly Regrets It


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I think I understand the confusion. You were referencing Oldlady's approach, not the poster. My mistake.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 1, 2018)

sartre play said:


> You can hate a whole religion or a group of country's, that's your choice. in what way do the posters support the thousand of people who lost there life's? people of every faith & every nationality.



Reality Check


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

sartre play said:


> I was going to defend the posters until I saw the posters, they are in no way a memorial to 9/11. just more hate, something OUR country is swimming in.



In what way are they not 9/11 memorials?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 1, 2018)

I do have one simple question for those who hate American values with such ferocity that you wish to place severe limits on the expression of ideas.  Now, I do understand your concerns about this poster, and I agree with you that it could contribute towards ill will against ISIS, Al Shabab and Al Qaeda. You certainly do have a valid point, there, and being people of principle, you just cannot allow anything that would foment anything but kindness and tolerance towards these most august and respectable organizations.  Perhaps we should just set aside our differences when it comes to free speech long enough for all of you to answer me this:

When it comes time to separate the poster creator's heads from their bodies, will any scimitar do, or do you folks set aside special ceremonial scimitars for this  specific purpose?

Thanks in advance for your answers. Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > LOL hate to reminded what their "peaceful religion" cohorts did? Murdered over 3,000 Americans?
> ...


Or their family died in it because they were working in the Towers.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to defend the posters until I saw the posters, they are in no way a memorial to 9/11. just more hate, something OUR country is swimming in.
> ...



I suppose they are...in the same way as...anti-Jewish neo-nazi propeganda is a WW2 memorial.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Can you address the topic or, as usual, are you going to make this personal?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



You going for the Ironic Post of the Year award bro ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...



I think you're confusing folks that didn't hit the InfoWars link.  The poster you placed in the OP is NOT the poster that the YAF group used in their campus campaign. It is quite a bit "more graphic" and specific..

BUT --- would have gotten the same 20 pages of combat either way I 'spose...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > sartre play said:
> ...



You said that "in no way" is the poster a 9/11 memorial. So again, how is it not a 9/11 memorial?

Let me ask you: Are you suggesting that, contrary to what the poster advises us to do, we forget these terrorist acts?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



Actually, the poster that Mindwars decided to put in the OP is much different from the ACTUAL poster that's discussed in the article. The one you're referring is a bit "loaded" and confrontational. The ACTUAL poster is more factual and useful to document the scope and magnitude of the threat..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Exactly - more headspace. Memorialize the victims, remember the event and never forget. But don't give the doers the attention they crave.



CheckList for 9/11

1) Memorialize the victims
2) Remember the "event"
3) Never Forget

How about an ALTERNATE checklist? 

1) Memorialize the victims. 
2) Remember the attackS (plural) on the innocent
3) Resolve to RESPOND to the threat.
4) Destroy the threat. 
5) Never Forget... 

What's the issue with the "alternate" checklist?  Only danger is the folks who don't KNOW exactly who the threat is...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly - more headspace. Memorialize the victims, remember the event and never forget. But don't give the doers the attention they crave.
> ...



People who think all Muslims are the a threat.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Is the poster interested in remembering (memorializing) the attacks or in fueling hatred towards a large group of people who had nothing to do with it?

The difference is important.  One is a memorial.  The other is the use of a tragedy to promote an agenda.

Note:  I posted a number of posters that clearly did NOT advocate forgetting.  Why would you think that I am suggesting we "forget" it?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well that's the issue. NOT identifying and resolving to neutralize the ACTUAL threat. The US military and Intel folks are not fighting and defending us against "all muslims"..  So those folks who say "all muslims are a threat" are wrong. But it's also wrong to try to censor a clear identification of terrorist acts related to the 9/11 attack. Because that's an ACCURATE depiction of the "enemy".  THose are people we've been killing and bombing in several countries for over 16 years now.

*And they are responsible for the deaths and misery of MORE MUSLIMS than Americans or Canadians.*  So ironically, you'd be hard pressed for any Arab Muslim support in your efforts to steer clear of making the threat visible and clearly defined. Leaders of Egypt, Jordan, Iraq, Libya, Lebanon and other countries wouldn't have a problem with that poster.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




How is this a "clear identification of terrorist acts related to the 9/11 attack"?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Like I've tried to tell folks since I reviewed the thread --- that is NOT the poster that YAF is complaining about being censored.  Some folks haven't clicked that valuable InfoWars to see the actual poster that this discussion is about.

I AGREED with you about an hour ago -- that the United Infidels poster is largely provocation and serves no real purpose for 9/11 memorial.  But that's NOT the poster in question..

Go forth and clicketh the linky thingy..


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11? 

What is the purpose of the poster?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11?
> 
> What is the purpose of the poster?



It identifies the enemy. The same way our military identifies the enemy. It's a RELATED WAR that that US and other countries INCLUDING ARAB muslim countries have been fighting since 9-11.  You should think about it again -- because it DOES answer your issue about how to define Islamic Fundamentalism Terrorism as the "enemy".  And how to counter the idiots who THINK this is a broader war..

It is ENTIRELY related. I could have the President of Egypt or Iraq explain that to you...

ISIS in fact is a DIRECT derivative of Al Queda in Iraq following our involvement there. Al Baghdadi was in US custody in Iraq at one time with his top henchmen for BEING Al Queda.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2018)

The Iranian connection is that there are different sect of Islamic Fundies. And the proxies from Hesbolah who are Iranian backed and destroying ENTIRE CITIES in Syria are no different in terms of violence and conquest and terrorism from the Sunni forms of the same disease... 

Shame on the US for interfering. We SUCK at Mid-East Foreign Policy. But the rise of the Ayatollahs and their nuclear program and their $Bills in support for proxy wars and proxy terrorism and KILLING OUR TROOPS in Iraq -- is part of the issue. 

Take the news from an Arab source. 

Iran's 'proxy armies' must stop: US


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11?
> 
> What is the purpose of the poster?


The purpose of this poster is exactly the same as the infidels poster you linked. To raise hatred against all muslims. I would imagine that any muslim kids at that college would feel quite threatened by this.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 2, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11?
> ...


You dont convince me. All I see is a dogwhistle poster that is focussed on muslim atrocities. There is no context,there is no rider, its just a call to hatred.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 2, 2018)

The people responsible for these attacks are dead. Except for bin ladin, they chose to commit suicide by fiery death soaked in jet fuel. I used to pass by the cheap motel where one of them spent his last night on earth, look at it, and wonder why. A person knowingly wanted to commit suicide by fire.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 2, 2018)

Islamists In America Need To Be Pandered To
After Americans Have Died
Try To Save Their Authoritarian Loving Asses


----------



## karpenter (Sep 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The people responsible for these attacks are dead. Except for bin ladin, they chose to commit suicide by fiery death soaked in jet fuel. I used to pass by the cheap motel where one of them spent his last night on earth, look at it, and wonder why. A person knowingly wanted to commit suicide by fire.


Didn't Die By Fire
They Died By Impact
Weren't Conscious  Long Enough To Feel A Thing


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11?
> ...


The poster is about Islamic terrorists.
Why do you assume all Muslims are Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Your reply is downright stupid. Why do you think that these fucking morons make posters like this? So that dead terrorists can see them? It is obvious that this poster is intended to intimidate people because of their religion. Don't be such a jackass.


----------



## Deno (Sep 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...




This should really piss anyone off that has a brain and some guts……

Can you just imagine the reverse?

Libtards have got this Country so FCKED up with all this insane pc crap.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> ...



So you won't mind if someone puts up a poster about your religion? Maybe one that says people of the jeffress religion need to "fit in or get out"?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I choose to believe they are interested in remembering the idealogical hatred behind the attacks and that we must strive to put an end to it. Why do you believe otherwise? 



> The difference is important.  One is a memorial.  The other is the use of a tragedy to promote an agenda.



What agenda might that be, ending terrorism perhaps?



> Note:  I posted a number of posters that clearly did NOT advocate forgetting.  Why would you think that I am suggesting we "forget" it?



Because while _you_ have no problem not forgetting, you seem to have a problem with conservatives not forgetting. If you advocate not forgetting, it is a righteous crusade against hate. If a conservative advocates not forgetting, it's Islamaphobia and racism.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The hatred is in the terrorism, not the memorial, dumbass 
It’s interesting that you want Islamic terrorism buried just as you tried to deny that the vast majority of the U.K. paedo rape gangs are comprised of Pakistani and Bangladeshi Muslims.
Why are you always trying to cover up Islamist atrocities???
Do you try to cover up Nazi atrocities too?
(Rhetorical - of course).


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In fact...I'll also ask this - how is all THIS related to 9/11? You have multiple unrelated events which had differing causes...war and a failed state in Libya, ISIS, 9/11, and the Orlando nightclub bombing.  It's a serious of images that have in common one thing - Muslims, with none of the complexities behind each event.  USS Cole, that's Al Queda.  But the Iranian revolution?  They overthrew the government that the US had put in place because it didn't like the government the Iranaians had elected.  What does THAT have to do with 9/11?
> ...


_It identifies the enemy. The same way our military identifies the enemy._
Yes.  What purpose does that serve on a college campus, with the admonition, Never Forget?  Have we got an active draft?  Desperate for recruits?  But it is not an Uncle Sam poster, is it?

On the wall in the barracks at Parris Island, sure.  Let the military CONTINUE to fight the terrorists for their despicable acts.  Let the intelligence agencies continue to be up their ass protecting us from more attacks in this country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Colleges are not intended to be snowflake safe spaces


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Why shouldn’t college students remember the dead and who murdered them?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



LOL a tad off topic but goes to the mindset.

The India Supreme Court tells the Muslims to get over themselves 

*Court Dismisses Case Against Actress Whose Wink Went Viral*

Court Dismisses Case Against Actress Whose Wink Went Viral


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Ha ha ha. Let’s hope it doesn’t inspire them to go on a rampage!


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Are they supposed to be a space where haters are free to beat up on those who wish to treat people fairly?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Who are the haters? Who are they beating up?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Who got beat up? ANIFTA show up?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What's interesting is that no Muslim students seem to have said a word about this.  And as you pointed out, the poster was not removed.  So what was the point in the OP, except to generate more derision toward people who don't want to unnecessarily offend others?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You can choose to believe it.  It is your right.

There are times when memorials hide agendas.  What is the purpose?  To gin up hate against Muslims?  Or to to inform the public on Islamic terrorism?  Why just Islamic terrorism?  I think those are good questions to ask don’t you?

How do posters like that help to put an end to ideological hatred?



> > The difference is important.  One is a memorial.  The other is the use of a tragedy to promote an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> What agenda might that be, ending terrorism perhaps?



How would it end terrorism?  How does it it address the many complex factors around the world driving terrorism?  What solutions does it propose or hint at?



> > Note:  I posted a number of posters that clearly did NOT advocate forgetting.  Why would you think that I am suggesting we "forget" it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because while _you_ have no problem not forgetting, you seem to have a problem with conservatives not forgetting. If you advocate not forgetting, it is a righteous crusade against hate. If a conservative advocates not forgetting, it's Islamaphobia and racism.



What does this have to do with conservatives and liberals?

You are essentially stating that a campaign of hate is itself a “righteous” crusade against hate.  Historically, those things usually result in violence against innocent people. Are you ok with that?  Or are there better ways of  sending out a message...one that sends a united message against Terrorism...or addresses terrorism of all kinds.  I remember Oklahoma City.  Do you?

George Bush was a conservative.  He advocated not forgetting.  He wasn’t accused of Islamaphobia.  Maybe it has more to do with the message than the messenger.

In the meantime, rightwing media is in a frenzy of news stories claiming Ripon banned YAF’s posters when in fact, they did not.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I imagine the OP posted the story because tards are again trying to shut people down, as do you, when they don’t like the subject or think someone, somewhere might be offended by something.

We don’t know who brought it to the attention of the thought police, AFAIK.

  It might have been a Muslim (s), it might have been SJWs who so enjoy getting offended on behalf of others they are busy being patronisingly paternal over.

Why do you even require the basics of why a thread exists explained to you! Lol.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Because why this thread was started is the same as why the poster was hung.
As Coyote pointed out, the college did not remove the poster.  The committee that reviews material for bias commented, AS WAS THEIR RIGHT, that it might be offensive to others.  You obviously don't want them their exercising THEIR rights, do you?
Same old, same old arm twisting and bawling that people are disagreeing with you.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> The Iranian connection is that there are different sect of Islamic Fundies. And the proxies from Hesbolah who are Iranian backed and destroying ENTIRE CITIES in Syria are no different in terms of violence and conquest and terrorism from the Sunni forms of the same disease...
> 
> Shame on the US for interfering. We SUCK at Mid-East Foreign Policy. But the rise of the Ayatollahs and their nuclear program and their $Bills in support for proxy wars and proxy terrorism and KILLING OUR TROOPS in Iraq -- is part of the issue.
> 
> ...


How does it “clearly” identify “the enemy”?  If...by some bizarre turn of events...you woke up from a 50 year coma...and saw it...what would you make of it?

What would college kids make of it? And who would some of them target?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What on earth are you wittering on about? I accept that people have the right to whine about the poster and to draw imaginary conclusions as to the motivation of those who create them, after all, that’s all the Left is good for.  

I also reserve my right to say you are wrong, IMO. 

 It’s actually you who has a problem with people telling you they disagree with your view, and with people telling you your fantasies about why people choose to remember the murdered are just nasty speculation on your part and nothing more, and that you don’t have the right or ability to tell those people what to do.

 It’s been you who’s attempting to lay down the law regarding how other people memorialise the victims, and it’s you who took credit like a 5 year old when you thought the poster had been removed.

You need to get a grip, OL, because you really do seem to be very confused on the whole matter.

Now it seems you are objecting that the thread even exists - on the basis of motivations YOU are ascribing to the OP.  
Fascism by prognostication, courtesy of OL


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_I_ pointed out to you that the poster had not been removed OL, when you were gloating like a 5 year old that you’d ‘won’ - as you thought the poster had been removed.  Forgotten that already???

BYW, you mentioned there would be ‘consequences’ for putting up the poster, so I’m still waiting for you to tell me what you’d like those consequences to be.
TIA.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes, you did, I should have credited you


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Once again, this has become your rant against me personally, Tilly.  Every thread winds up the same way.  I'm sure it bores everyone else who has something relevant to say as it does me.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I’m not ranting, my dear, I’m simply responding to your gems - and to your assertions that you know what people are thinking and therefore they need to be prevented from memorialising the victims of terrorism cos you don’t like it - based upon your powers of telepathy.

You’ve  even asserted that the thread and OP are islamophobic because they’ve reported the story and you can read their mind as to why they’ve reported the story 

If you don’t like me addressing your authoritarianism, try being more reasonable.
 Other than the fact you’re a fascist, I’m sure you’re great  lol.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not at all, Coyote, I just thought OL was trying to pull a fast one


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If you don’t want things to get personal, stop projecting your failed assumptions thus:

‘You obviously don't want them their exercising THEIR rights, do you?
Same old, same old arm twisting and bawling that people are disagreeing with you.’


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think a good question to ask is: Are you more upset that these terror attacks killed thousands of innocent people or are you more upset that a conservative group pointed out that most were committed by radical Muslims?



> How do posters like that help to put an end to ideological hatred?



How does a poster like the one below put an end to racism by cops?





One could say that this foments bigotry against police officers. You know as well as I do that trust in cops is way down and anger and resentment against law enforcement in general has become toxic due to the all the hateful rhetoric out there, to the point that good cops are being targeted.



> The difference is important.  One is a memorial.  The other is the use of a tragedy to promote an agenda.





> What agenda might that be, ending terrorism perhaps?



How would it end terrorism?[/quote]

The poster or the agenda? The poster won't end terrorism but the agenda might. With the help of posters like this to raise awareness.



> How does it it address the many complex factors around the world driving terrorism?



How does a poster like the one above address the many complex factors that drive some officers to shoot unarmed blacks? 



> What solutions does it propose or hint at?



Not forgetting.



> > Note:  I posted a number of posters that clearly did NOT advocate forgetting.  Why would you think that I am suggesting we "forget" it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because while _you_ have no problem not forgetting, you seem to have a problem with conservatives not forgetting. If you advocate not forgetting, it is a righteous crusade against hate. If a conservative advocates not forgetting, it's Islamaphobia and racism.



What does this have to do with conservatives and liberals?[/quote]

It was a college conservative group that put up the poster. Considering all the demonizing and vilifying of conservatives and Republicans going on right now, I can't help but think that that has a lot to do with all the controversy.



> You are essentially stating that a campaign of hate is itself a “righteous” crusade against hate.



Another "Have you stopped beating your wife" approach. This question is based on _your_ premise that it is a campaign of hate and the assumption that I agree that it is. I do not.



> Historically, those things usually result in violence against innocent people. Are you ok with that?



Like good cops being murdered? Are you okay with that?



> Or are there better ways of  sending out a message...one that sends a united message against Terrorism



Are there better ways? Probably. Does that make this way wrong? No.



> ...or addresses terrorism of all kinds.  I remember Oklahoma City.  Do you?



Oklahoma City did not stem from any ideology, it was just a guy pissed off at the government. Most of the others were perpetrated by radical Muslims who share a hate-filled ideology.



> George Bush was a conservative.  He advocated not forgetting.  He wasn’t accused of Islamaphobia.  Maybe it has more to do with the message than the messenger.



One says "never forget" and the other says "never forget". Yeah, I can see how it might be the message.



> In the meantime, rightwing media is in a frenzy of news stories claiming Ripon banned YAF’s posters when in fact, they did not.



Whether they did or not is irrelevant to the fact that they made an issue of it in the first place. They may not have torn it down but they did try to dissuade them from putting it up.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I think a better question is why are you making this about liberals and conservatives?  You are assuming that means something to me.  It doesn't.  That is twice you have tried to interject it into the conversation.

I am more interested in posters, ideas and actions that lead to solutions.  What solutions would this lead to?  If it led to increased violence towards people percieved as Muslim...is that acceptable collateral damage in your view?

There are many ways to remember.

The stuff on police shootings and such is really another topic with a different set of underlying issues to it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _It identifies the enemy. The same way our military identifies the enemy._
> Yes. What purpose does that serve on a college campus, with the admonition, Never Forget? Have we got an active draft? Desperate for recruits? But it is not an Uncle Sam poster, is it?



It's a valid step in MEMORIALIZING --- that for some damn reason, leftists tend to want to leave out. It's a MEANINGFUL RESOLUTION to "never forget".  As in bombing the crap out of ISIS in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, and Afghanistan which leftists seem to support anyways. At least when THEIR team is in power. 

When American journalists or citizens overseas get beheaded by the "JV Team" -- we're SUPPOSED to respond. So you're enlisted in that decision. 

I watched my Libertarian candidate get ambushed at 7AM by snarky Morning Joe staff with the question -- "What would YOU do about Aleppo"???  That's a question EVERY American needs to ponder when they acquiesce to using the awesome power of the American military.  YOU and I are drafted to weigh in on those kind of decisions. 

Now my tribe might not KNOW what to do about "Aleppo" because there is virtually nothing you can do to fix a city reduced to marbles and dust. And my tribe has a 25 yr consistent record of OPPOSING regime changes in the Middle East at the slightest whim. A policy that has LED to creating sucking voids of power PERFECT for breeding Radical Islamist extremists. But the cogent answer would have been to kiss Assad's ass, not get in the way of him restoring order to his country UNLESS he requests it --- and organizing a WORLD plan for creating safe corridors and zones for the refugees TO STAY in the Levant area. 

Neither the Dems or Repubs see it that way. That's the discussion that we NEVER HAVE. And it's killing this country.. So I ENCOURAGE "remembering" and having the conversion. Apparently -- you and others of your tribe don't..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Iranian connection is that there are different sect of Islamic Fundies. And the proxies from Hesbolah who are Iranian backed and destroying ENTIRE CITIES in Syria are no different in terms of violence and conquest and terrorism from the Sunni forms of the same disease...
> ...



I'm not in a 50 yr coma (just checked)  and did not MISS any of those real events -- so I can't answer your question. The events on that poster will be relevant 100 years from now because it's history that for some reason -- you want to bury.

You underestimate College students. As tho none of them have family or friends in the Armed Forces or relatives in foreign posts.

 Although some are even FATALLY naive. Did you see the story about SJW couple that went biking thru one of the "stans" and got slaughtered by Islamists? They had written about how it was just a misunderstanding and love and contact would cure all.. I'll link it for you if you haven't. You're not one of those ---- are you?   *Not to be entirely snarky, but SEEING that poster might have saved their lives by THINKING about how dangerous their "peace mission" would be. * Seriously... 

You have an irrational fear of acknowledging a conflict. A conflict for which YOUR COUNTRY BOMBS about 3 Arab states or more every year. Why is that? Why can you not ADMIT there is an enemy and a threat and work for HELPING folks realize who it actually is?

This "all-in" protection of ANY "muslim" is what gets your ass kicked repeatedly. All you need to do is to ACKNOWLEDGE that's it's YOU with irrational fear of involving innocent Muslims in America and ADMIT these animals ARE a danger to this country and ESPECIALLY THE MUSLIMS they are killing by the 10s of thousands in their own homelands.

You think you're helping 3 million dead or displaced Syrian muslims by attacking that poster? Wanna see the posters from SYRIA?? Are THEY afraid they or their kids can't figure out who the enemy is?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 2, 2018)

America is waiting for a message or another, Here it is: "Immigrate legally" Nobody is above the law. Not Mexicans that ignore immigration law, or anyone  that that empowers them .Sorry kids, that's that facts. They aren't beautiful victims.  Sorry, nothing like that.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...



They should be offended. I’d be offended too.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 3, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I already explained that to you. Asking again will only get you the same explanation. But let me explain again anyway: The poster was put up by a college conservative group and in my opinion, given the current hostile climate against conservatives in this country and the fact that colleges are overwhelmingly liberal, I think that differing political views are what sparked the controversy. Am I wrong? Maybe. But not even you can deny that conservatives these days are being viewed as not much more than Nazis in pickups.



> I am more interested in posters, ideas and actions that lead to solutions.  What solutions would this lead to?  If it led to increased violence towards people percieved as Muslim...is that acceptable collateral damage in your view?



No, it is not. But I don't share your view that it would.

The disconnect here is that you are arguing from the _assumption_ that their motive was racist as if it was fact. Put simply, you don't know this.



> There are many ways to remember.



And this is one of them.

This is just another strawman argument based on the false premise that because there are other or better ways, this one is wrong. That's kind of like saying it's wrong to drive a Prius to the Grand Canyon because a BMW is better. 



> The stuff on police shootings and such is really another topic with a different set of underlying issues to it.



No kidding. The topic is not about radical Muslim terrorism, it's about how to memorialize victims and whether or not this poster had sincere motives behind it and whether or not this type of memorial is helpful in combating hate. The poster I posted is germane to that topic and was used as an example of the same type of poster being used in another cause. If this type of poster is inappropriate in this case then so is the one memorializing black victims of police shootings.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm not sure what happened, I received the e-mail alert that you responded to my post but when I got here it was apparently deleted or something. So I copy and pasted from the e-mail and am responding here.
_


			
				Ghost of a Rider said:
			
		


			I already explained that to you. Asking again will only get you the same explanation. But let me explain again anyway: The poster was put up by a college conservative group and in my opinion, given the current hostile climate against conservatives in this country and the fact that colleges are overwhelmingly liberal, I think that differing political views are what sparked the controversy. Am I wrong? Maybe. But not even you can deny that conservatives these days are being viewed as not much more than Nazis in pickups.
		
Click to expand...

__


			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			We both seem to be arguing from mistaken assumptions here. One is that I care about the political ideology behind the poster. I don’t.
		
Click to expand...

_
My assumption was not that you cared, my assumption was that you had not considered it. Since you say you don't care, I would say my assumption was correct.
_



			As a point of reference, going back to your earlier post, I would have expressed similarar concerns about the poster of police shooting victims, a poster which leaves out any meaningful context for each of the images and simplifies it to one item, people of color killed by police. Most people don’t think beyond the surface do they? And in anger pick easy targets to scapegoat whether it is an angry nutter targeting police or an angry nutter targeting a Sikh temple.
		
Click to expand...

_
Maybe you would and maybe you wouldn't have expressed similar concerns. The point is that the same type of poster for a different cause raised zero eyebrows. 

_



			Speaking of hostile political climates you seem to ignore the fact that for every Nazi in a pickup truck we have a rampaging rioting Antifa/BLM image being promoted...by the president himself I might add.
		
Click to expand...

_
I don't know about anything involving Trump and Antifa/BLM images.

_



			The disconnect here is that you are arguing from the assumption that their motive was racist as if it was fact. Put simply, you don't know this.
		
Click to expand...

_


> We have different views. Aren’t you assuming there is no anti Muslim intent behind the poster? A similar disconnect on your part leading to an opposite assumption?



The difference here is that I make no claims about the image and my assumption is based on taking the poster at face value, i.e., a series of terror attacks and the admonition not to forget. At face value, I take this to mean not to forget the terror attacks and the hate behind them. 

Those criticizing the poster are the ones who went a step further and inferred Islamaphobia based _only_ on the fact that all the attacks depicted were committed by radical Muslims. Given the fact that so many terror attacks are committed by radical Muslims, I feel it's a silly inference.

_



			Citing bias reports filed during last year’s 9/11: Never Forget Project, administrators at Ripon College in Ripon, Wisconsin, ruled that YAF’s 9/11: Never Forget Project posters are creating an “environment” where “students from a Muslim background would feel singled out and/or harassed.” As a result, Ripon administrators will not allow the Ripon Young Americans for Freedom to hang the flyers as part of their work to remember the victims of September 11 or other victims of radical Islamist terrorism.
		
Click to expand...

_


> But, according to the news Ripon did not ban the posters. What is the truth? If someone outright lies...motives are brought into question. Maybe they are seeking professional victimhood status, a trend previously associated with the left that is gaining traction on the right. Colleges are known for being overly sensitive to student body sensitivities and censored (sometimes wrongfully) free speech.



The person (Spencer Brown) who apparently made the claim that the posters were barred works at the YAF headquarters in Virginia. The school is in Wisconsin and the posters were put up there so I don't know that the school's YAF chapter had anything to do with the false claim.

Having said that, as for questioning motives, my first instinct is to say that Brown jumped the gun out of paranoia stemming from the fact that conservatives these days are being viewed as lower class citizens.



> But...the college has some valid points. YAF claims:
> 
> _Administrators further—and falsely—claim that one of their objections is because radical Islamist terrorism “represents a small percentage of the terrorist attacks that happened to this country, and they don’t represent the full gamut, and they show a very small picture of a specific religion or nationality instead of the larger viewpoint.” From 1992 to 2017, Islamists were responsible for 92% of deaths caused by terrorism in the United States, and are “far and away, the deadliest group of terrorists by ideology.”_
> 
> ...



The school is incorrect when they say "_radical Islamist terrorism “represents a small percentage of the terrorist attacks that happened to this country..."
_
Only three of the twelve terror attacks since 1980 listed here at CNN's website were not committed by Muslim terrorists. In addition, according to this site, the terror attacks listed from 2000 to 2014 are overwhelmingly committed by Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not sure what happened, I received the e-mail alert that you responded to my post but when I got here it was apparently deleted or something. So I copy and pasted from the e-mail and am responding here.
> _
> 
> 
> ...



I would say you are assuming that the fact they are conservative makes a difference in how they are treated based on some sort of percieved victimhood.
_
_


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The poster of  of the police killings?  Was that posted on a college campus?




> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised.  You seem more sensitized to insults towards conservatives than towards liberals.




> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all make assumptions about motives .  You say you you take their poster at face value (no questioning of motives) but you don't seem to take the poster of police killings of blacks at face value.  Why the discrepency?

You say it's a silly inference.  Perhaps you would better understand it if you view as you view it as you would have me view hostile attitudes towards conservatives - that is, view it in the current hostile to Muslims environment which does not make distinctions between terrorists and Muslims.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Brown jumped the gun why has there been no retraction, no correction of his claims?  It's been some time now...plenty of time to correct the record.



> > But...the college has some valid points. YAF claims:
> >
> > _Administrators further—and falsely—claim that one of their objections is because radical Islamist terrorism “represents a small percentage of the terrorist attacks that happened to this country, and they don’t represent the full gamut, and they show a very small picture of a specific religion or nationality instead of the larger viewpoint.” From 1992 to 2017, Islamists were responsible for 92% of deaths caused by terrorism in the United States, and are “far and away, the deadliest group of terrorists by ideology.”_
> >
> ...



Are you being deliberately deceptive?  Surely you realize that CNN's site represents only a fraction (as it states "most notable" terror attacks).  There have certainly more than 3 in 40 years.  Your second link goes back to this thread so I'm not sure what you are referring to.

For example: Which Ideology Has Inspired The Most Murders In Terrorist Attacks On U.S. Soil?

Given that...do you think American Muslims on a campus might be justified to feel concerned about how people might react over such a poster?  Perhaps that they might have the same feelings of persecution that the conservative group putting forth the poster would have?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _It identifies the enemy. The same way our military identifies the enemy._
> ...



I have no problem with having a conversation.  The poster is not banned - although the YAF *has yet to correct it's claims.*  Part of the conversation is MY view, and my right to express it.  You do realize that don't you?  I don't know about YOUR tribe - but if it's part of the tribes refusing to admit a reasonable number of refugees wanting to come here, that have beenvery well vetted, or worse - those who have aided  us in our misboggoten wars (which I never supported) - and are unable to get the promised visas and protections they were promised...then I'm not too impressed with any tribes.

I'm not the only one that discourages having conversations.   Here's some of another tribe's responses to Islamic Extremists...this is THEIR conversation and THEIR way of memorializing 911 I guess.

Assaults against Muslims in U.S. surpass 2001 level


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 5, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what happened, I received the e-mail alert that you responded to my post but when I got here it was apparently deleted or something. So I copy and pasted from the e-mail and am responding here.
> ...



It's not "perceived victimhood", it is a fact and is going on now. Conservatives and Republicans are being painted with a broad brush as racists because a few white supremacists support Trump and his immigration policies. I've seen it right here on this forum.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The poster of  of the police killings?  Was that posted on a college campus?



Why does that matter?



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised.  You seem more sensitized to insults towards conservatives than towards liberals.[/quote]

When I say I don't know anything about it, that means I don't know anything about it. My sensitivities have nothing to do with what I know or don't know.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> We all make assumptions about motives .  You say you you take their poster at face value (no questioning of motives) but you don't seem to take the poster of police killings of blacks at face value.  Why the discrepency?



I never said anything about the artist's motives and I don't know what they were. I merely used it as an example to make a point. All I said was that it could be construed as placing police officers in a bad light.
If we can opine that the college poster could stir up animosity against Muslims because of the premise of only depicting scenes of Muslim terror attacks then we can very well opine that this poster could stir up animosity against police because of the premise of only depicting victims of police shootings and then adding the phrase "Killed by Police".



> You say it's a silly inference.  Perhaps you would better understand it if you view as you view it as you would have me view hostile attitudes towards conservatives - that is, view it in the current to Muslims environment that does not make distinctions between terrorists and Muslims.



The poster says nothing about Muslims so there's no obligation to make the distinction.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> If Brown jumped the gun why has there been no retraction, no correction of his claims?  It's been some time now...plenty of time to correct the record.



I don't know, you'll have to ask him.



> > But...the college has some valid points. YAF claims:
> >
> > _Administrators further—and falsely—claim that one of their objections is because radical Islamist terrorism “represents a small percentage of the terrorist attacks that happened to this country, and they don’t represent the full gamut, and they show a very small picture of a specific religion or nationality instead of the larger viewpoint.” From 1992 to 2017, Islamists were responsible for 92% of deaths caused by terrorism in the United States, and are “far and away, the deadliest group of terrorists by ideology.”_
> >
> ...





> Are you being deliberately deceptive?  Surely you realize that CNN's site represents only a fraction of attacks -  the "most notable" as it states.
> 
> Certainly there have been many more than 3 in 40 years.
> 
> For example: Which Ideology Has Inspired The Most Murders In Terrorist Attacks On U.S. Soil?



From the article:

"_Terrorists murdered 3,342 people on U.S. soil from 1992 through August 12, 2017. Islamist terrorists are responsible for 92% of all those murders_."

"_Islamist terrorists are the deadliest in U.S. history—and certainly since 1992_."

"_Islamists have killed about 14 times as many people as Nationalist and Right Wing terrorists who, in turn, have killed about 10 times as many people as Left Wing terrorists_."


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2018)

Coyote said:


> The poster is not banned - although the YAF *has yet to correct it's claims.*



It's a matter of separating "the Bias Review Board" from the Adminstration decisions. Certainly there WAS a threat to ban the poster as result of the Bias Review Board findings. The YAF piece was written prior to a decision by the University to support free speech. Which IS the correct decision. But in their statement, the College hierarchy themselves made several false and uninformed assertions. Such as -- ISIS has nothing to do with 9-11, which is historically and patently false. 

What's STILL missing -- is whether the posters WERE ALLOWED to go up.  I could not find a single statement to that effect. 

So Alex Jones and social media blew this WAAAY out of proportion. Normal for most everything nowadays. 



Coyote said:


> I don't know about YOUR tribe - but if it's part of the tribes refusing to admit a reasonable number of refugees wanting to come here, that have beenvery well vetted, or worse - those who have aided us in our misboggoten wars (which I never supported) - and are unable to get the promised visas and protections they were promised...then I'm not too impressed with any tribes.



You're conflating a social media flare-up with the general sucky nature of US immigration policy. My tribe's position is that we could ALL BE more liberal on immigration if our govt actually functioned with any resemblence to competence and accountability. But it does not. 

It's possible to vet those that HELPED us in Iraq and Afghanistan if the govt was reliable in it's process. But you're talking about a government that renewed Mohammed Attah's VISA just prior to 9-11 and then ISSUED IT post mortum. But it's NOT possible to thoroughly vet REFUGEES from conflict areas. Because the LAW considers them REFUGEES and not IMMIGRANTS. They are not making the decision to become Americans. They are making a move to stay alive. And with no reliable functioning government or diplomacy in their host countries, no amount of "assurance" about vetting can be trusted. 

The fix is to treat refugees as refugees. Different from claims of political asylum or requests for legal immigration. And shelter them until the time that the conflict is resolved. Most have no PREFERENCE to be British or Greek or American. They just want to survive.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 6, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _It identifies the enemy. The same way our military identifies the enemy._
> ...


Your tribe?

Have you ever considered putting any of the principles of your tribe into place, here?

It would be a refreshing, albeit radical change from current status quo.  .


----------



## Nia88 (Sep 7, 2018)

That's not a 9/11 poster. That's a anti-muslim poster. All the pictures in the poster are from events which were committed by Islamic terrorist. It's trying to paint a picture that all Muslims are terrorist. You conservatives think your slick with your propaganda. Lol

Why don't they make a poster from events where white terrorist attacked?


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 7, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> That's not a 9/11 poster. That's a anti-muslim poster. All the pictures in the poster are from events which were committed by Islamic terrorist. It's trying to paint a picture that all Muslims are terrorist. You conservatives think your slick with your propaganda. Lol
> 
> Why don't they make a poster from events where white terrorist attacked?




Have you an example of that???


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 7, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm doing that. I'm writing articles for submission, helping the Libertarians, solving the world problems one paragraph right after the other. Could do an article about the insanity of repeating the same mistakes in Middle East over and over and over again while "my tribe" got the message about trying to "fix" Middle East right about 25 years ago.. 

On USMB -- my stuff would get just a lot of tl:dr ratings from the regulars.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


No.  I was talking about putting libertarian principles into play in the way you operate this website.

Instead of a system where complete authority is invested in unelected oligarchs who bear absolutely no responsibility for the way they wield their power and are free to use it to punish those they do not like, a more libertarian approach would limit the excesses of governance, allow for more input from the community and help create a structure based upon rule of law rather than rule of whim.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 7, 2018)

We'll see how hte lunatic left hndles another inside job terror attack the stupid fkrs won't know what hit them.  We all know how crazy the lefti is they won't stop at anything to get rid of Trump , bring down the Country and they have no bones about it because none of them give a dam about any one of you losers .  They meaning the Globalist..................

Maybe Q anon can give a sure fire anser to this lmfao Qanon bahahaaah they were once for the Country now they have their pathetic sheep following them as their little soldiers LMMFAO sounds kinda liek ANTIFA doesn't it.  After all they refer to themselves as Qanon soldiers omfgg the irony of stupidy.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a 9/11 poster. That's a anti-muslim poster. All the pictures in the poster are from events which were committed by Islamic terrorist. It's trying to paint a picture that all Muslims are terrorist. You conservatives think your slick with your propaganda. Lol
> ...



We know that isn't possible. Fact can't be found by Anti Americans in general.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 7, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> That's not a 9/11 poster. That's a anti-muslim poster. All the pictures in the poster are from events which were committed by Islamic terrorist. It's trying to paint a picture that all Muslims are terrorist. You conservatives think your slick with your propaganda. Lol
> 
> Why don't they make a poster from events where white terrorist attacked?



The fact that you divide the world into two very much simple minded camps where only "conservatives" oppose Islamic terrorism is proof positive that the terrorism has succeeded in one of its goals.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a 9/11 poster. That's a anti-muslim poster. All the pictures in the poster are from events which were committed by Islamic terrorist. It's trying to paint a picture that all Muslims are terrorist. You conservatives think your slick with your propaganda. Lol
> ...



These stupid fkrs can't even tell how these race wars are intentional and being created on purpose in order to shut down the public. gawd the leftis are pure gawd dam idiots.  Why ,  because it's all right in front of these a** holes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> 
> If the people who are responsible for these posters are to be termed "conservative," it adds considerable fuel to the idea that "conservatives" are just trash.


You have it quite backwards.

It is Islam which is bigoted not opposition to such a barbaric religion.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How is this a memorial poster? It seems simply to be an attempt at religious bigotry put up by people who are cheap at best.
> ...



No..."Islam" isn't...neither is Christianity or Judiasm....

It's INDIVIDUALS...

kinda like Ghandi said...

(roughly paraphrased)...it's not Christ...it's his followers.  Same applies to Mohammed.

Not that anyone here will care.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


No you are wrong.

It is Islam which is bigoted and demands bigotry from it's followers.

And yes the same applies to other religions as well.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Islam...as with the other religions...is as varied as the individuals who follow the faith.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Very little actually compared to other religions.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...






Not really


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes really


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





Ignorance


----------



## EGR one (Sep 15, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't have a country to kick anyone out of.  But, you are always free to leave this country at any time you desire.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Projection


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







If you think you can explain that, go ahead.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Dearheart, which "sh1t religious cult" are the talking about? The one who killed all the people in the poster? Or the one with which you have insane personal animus?

Do tell us.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Fundie protestant cults. The jeffress, graham sort of thing. You know the arm-wave, the constant bibble quotes, the obsession with other people's sex lives, the constant attempts to get attention.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Do you have this answer typed on a doc you just copy and paste in every other thread or what?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


I’m guessing you’re responding to Listeria.  She seems to be another poster with an absolutley rabid hatred for Christianity, whilst constantly giving Islams worst excesses a pass.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> College Says 9/11 Memorial Posters ‘Offensive’ to Muslim Students
> 
> *A college has ruled that 9/11 memorial posters put up by a conservative group are offensive to Muslim students.*
> ------------------------------------
> ...


*The Sheetheads are shocking to me.  Do something about it Progressives.  *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


*I like to edit, scan, post in some cases.  *


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 16, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yes, definitely her! Thanks for pointing this out to me...I need to edit responses so I'm only responding to one person, right? Otherwise it's a big long string?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh no, I didn’t mean that, SweetSue. Your posts are absolutley fine!
 I was only guessing who you were responding to because I put Listeria on ignore a long time ago.
She seems only to post the same thing over and over again (her vitriolic hatred for the ‘cult’ of Christianity) whatever the subject, which is tedious.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 17, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Not all of Christianity consists of cults. In fact, we all lived for decades without these foul-mouthed hating morons. I grew up in a town with a church on every corner. Take your pick. But the cults are rampant in the U.S. at this time, unfortunately. Not all Christians are in the jeffress/graham/bibble-bang thing. Most aren't.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------   yep . there are a couple like that , Christianity haters is what they are Tilly .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2018)

and special hate emphasis on the good Pastor Jeffress and the good Pastor Graham and its funny  Tilly .


----------

